# Easy LED build for FLUVAL EDGE 6G or 12G



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi there,

I have finally built a new LED light for my Fluval Edge 12G and it went VERY easy.
Its not the cheapest DIY LED project, but it works well, offers quite a bit of options, and VERY EASY to put together.
I made this for a freshwater planted tank, but it can easily work for saltwater if you just modify a couple options.
*WARNING: This will work only if you use a canister filter - if you use the stock filter I believe there wont be enough room...*
_
I am using a "ready-to-use" solderless LED kit from a seller in the US - lazy but efficient - and I don't mean to advertise for them.
You can find all the parts at other sellers, I just picked that route because it was the simplest option for me at the time._

*BUDGET*
Approx 115$ with shipping + taxes.

*MATERIALS*
6 Solderless LED Retrofit Kit Dimmable
_All CREE LEDs - I picked 2 XP-G warm white - 2 XP-G neutral white - 2 XP-G cool white with no lenses, but you can pick any color combination - saltwater or freshwater -
I also picked the 0-10V nano dimmable driver because it already comes with a potentiometer, and I picked the 3" wire length
The driver has a max output of 700mA, but you could use another driver to drive the XP-G LEDs up to 1A, which would be a TON of light for that size tank _
Drilled/tapped 1.4" x 12" Aluminum Heatsink
_IMPORTANT!!! Ask them to cut the heatsink in 2 6" sections, they will fit perfect under the Fluval Edge hood_
*4 threaded screws + washers + nuts from any hardware store*
_Cf. pic at the bottom to show assembly of the heatsink onto the hood_

---

I first removed the stock light, then cut some parts of the Fluval hood and back column to make room for the driver at the back of the hood.
I drilled 4 holes on top of the hood for the heatsinks, 2 holes at the back of the hood for the driver, and 1 hole on the side for the potentiometer.
Im not giving exact measurements as there is room to move parts around, but if you want some precise measurements please let me know.
Assembling and putting the light up took me a little over an hour,

---

This is what the hood looks like with the new light, see potentiometer on the side.








Here you get an idea of placement for heatsink and driver
I have to cut the back "legs" inside the hood for the driver to fit.
The heatsinks fit perfectly under the grid, for precise placement see next pic. 








Here you can see the placement of the heatsink + LEDs.
The 2 heatsinks fit perfectly under the grid part of the hood.
*IMPORTANT: I place the first heatsink at about 1/4 inch from the front edge of the grid on the hood.
That leaves plenty room to place the other heatsink behind it and still have some clearance for filter intake/outake.*








Another shot where you can see overall placement of each part.








A detail shot of the washer/threaded screw on the heatsink before placement under the hood.








There is some room left for a splash guard, which I might build this week-end.
If I do I'll post some pics of how I made it, but that would be pretty easy.

Thanks for looking!

Nicolas


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

A shot of the tank with new light 








Its not insanely bright mainly because I didn't use lenses, this way I have a better spread.
If you were to use lenses, the light penetration would be substantially improved.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice project.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice build
There is a RapidLED supplier here in Vancouver LucentLED.ca


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice work !!


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

Very clean install!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

good job! very nice


----------

